# Internet Connection Sharing Wlan->eth0 without Network Manag

## kaiulrich

Hello,

Can anyone help me to share the existing Wlan connection of my Gentoo laptop with an other computer connected directly to eth0 via a network cable 

without Network Manager  :Smile: 

```

Internet ---WLAN---> Genoo Laptop ---LAN Kabel---> Other Computer
```

greeting

quay

----------

## VinzC

You need to bridge both eth0 and [assumed it is] wlan0 as, say, br0. If you know how bridging works, then it'll be trivial for you. Otherwise tell us what your wireless stack is (wpa_supplicant, ...) and if you're using OpenRC or systemd.

----------

## szatox

One way is to bridge 2 devices to make your laptop work as an ethernet switch (use brctl to do that)

Another way it to make it act as router using iptables nat with masquerade and ip forwarding in kernel. Which one suits you better deppedns on how many IP adresses you want for those computers. IP routing allows you hide local network and pretend its' only 1 computer. Bridging allows eassier access from the internet

----------

